# Partitionner l'iPod



## Marcus (28 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour a tous,

Voila, j'ai un iPod 40Go et j'aurai aimé savoir si il est possible :
d'avoir une partition de 30Go au format HFS+ avec tout mes musiques dessus etc...
et une autre de 10Go formater en FAT ou je placerais seulement des documents (pas de musiques) que je voudrais echangé avec des PC.
Je n'ai pas trouve en cherchant dans le forum...
Si quelqu'un a une reponse, d'avance merci
Marcus


----------



## ficelle (28 Janvier 2004)

tu ne risques pas grand chose à essayer ...


----------



## Marcus (28 Janvier 2004)

Non c clair mais j'aurai bien aimé trouve quelqu'un qui essayé avant moi


----------



## ficelle (28 Janvier 2004)

heu.... si tu foires ton ipod, je decline toute responsabilité


----------



## Marcus (28 Janvier 2004)

Bon je viens de tester.
A premiere vue ce n'est pas possible.
j'ai sauvegardé tout mon ziPod et puis je l'ai formatter avec utilitaire disques en 2 partitions.
Mais aucun logiciel iPod n'etait installé donc plus de lecteur mp3 (c qu'en meme la fonction principale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Ensuite j'ai fait une restauration et le prog m'a refait une seule partition unique.
Dommage...
Peut-etre je m'y suis mal pris...
Si quelqu'un a une autre solution qui marche, je suis preneur...
Marcus


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (28 Janvier 2004)

pronostic à 80% de chance de réussite ...
sinon après si tu t'ennuie essaye d'installer XP sur un G5 c'est trés tendance


----------



## ficelle (29 Janvier 2004)

Marcus a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite j'ai fait une restauration et le prog m'a refait une seule partition unique.
> Dommage...



c'etait previsible, et surement deja dit sur le forum...

mais merci d'avoir testé quand meme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à propos de sauvegarde sur l'ipod, on attend toujours la possibilité d'emmener son home avec soi.... peut etre en 10.3.5


----------



## Marcus (29 Janvier 2004)

hum moi mon home fait 13Go alors je ne sias pas si c une bonne chose de l'emmener...
mais c vrai que ca serait interessant


----------



## Biroman (29 Janvier 2004)

OK donc si j'ai bien compris on peut utiliser l'ipod comme disque dur externe mais sans faire de partition de disque.
Et on ne peut PAS installer un os pour demarrer un ordi sur l'ipod..
J'ai bon ?


----------



## ficelle (29 Janvier 2004)

Biroman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bon ?



non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on peut installer un systeme dessus... no problemo


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

ben plutot que de partitionner pourquoi tu ne fais pas nouveaux dossier et là tu mets tout ce que tu veux.........chez moi ça marche super bien et aini je passe de MAc à PC et de PC à Mac sans souci.........sans me casser un neurone ......


----------



## WebOliver (5 Février 2004)

J'avais lu sur iPodFanatic que c'était pas bon pour l'iPod de le formater trop souvent.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

je ne formate pas à chaque passage!!!!


----------



## MrStone (5 Février 2004)

mandrakedumac a dit:
			
		

> ben plutot que de partitionner pourquoi tu ne fais pas nouveaux dossier et là tu mets tout ce que tu veux.........chez moi ça marche super bien et aini je passe de MAc à PC et de PC à Mac sans souci.........sans me casser un neurone ......



Ton ipod est formaté en fat pour que ça marche, ou bien ça le fait tout seul avec le format hfs tout bête ???


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

formater en fat.........condition sinéquanone.....


----------



## MrStone (6 Février 2004)

OK, merci !
Et re-question con, il est toujours reconnu et géré par itunes sur mac ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2004)

mes musiques ne sont gérées que par le mac........et le coté DD c'est pour l'échange de fichier lourd ou pour pouvoir stocker mes photos de vacances.........


----------



## MrStone (9 Février 2004)

Merci, ça me paraît beaucoup plus clair mantenant


----------



## Biroman (12 Février 2004)

mandrakedumac a dit:
			
		

> ben plutot que de partitionner pourquoi tu ne fais pas nouveaux dossier et là tu mets tout ce que tu veux.........chez moi ça marche super bien et aini je passe de MAc à PC et de PC à Mac sans souci.........sans me casser un neurone ......




Bon je sais que ce sujet a été mis de coté depuis quelques jours, mais j'ai une question.
Il faut obligatoirement formater l'ipod en DOS FAT  pour transferer mac pc nan ?
et donc si on est formaté en FAT, on ne peut pas installer d'os sur l'ipod... ?
Donc entre panther et le pc il faut choisir. dommage...
Enfin c'est la conclusion a laquelle je suis parvenu. Correct ou pas ?


----------



## Onra (16 Février 2004)

Biroman a dit:
			
		

> Enfin c'est la conclusion a laquelle je suis parvenu. Correct ou pas ?



Je pense que oui


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2004)

pourquoi vouloir installer un OS à tout prix..........


----------



## Biroman (18 Février 2004)

mandrakedumac a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi vouloir installer un OS à tout prix..........



Ca peut paraitre bizarre, et je sais que l'ipod n'est pas fait pour ca...
Mais ca peut etre utile !
Par exemple dans mon ecole on a une trentaine de emac, mais ils tournent sous 9.2 et c'est le gros bordel dans les fichiers: impossible de conserver tranquilement ses données.
Bref, moi je me ramène avec mon ipod sur lequel j'ai cloné tout le disque dur de mon ibook, je demarre l'ordi sur l'ipod et hop ! le tour est joué...
en plus je peux epater la galerie et faire decouvrir panther, garageband, etc 








 (cool le nouveau smiley !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2004)

Merci pour la précision


----------

